# Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht für 2m Größe



## Roli (16. Mai 2017)

*Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht für 2m Größe*

Moin,

hat jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem bestimmten Modell für 2m Körpergröße, breite Schultern, 100kg Gewicht?
Schön wäre ein etwas atmungsaktiver Stoff, damit man im Sommer nicht so hart am Hintern schwitzt. Leder also eher ungerne.

Update 2018:
wollte noch mal kurz ein Update geben: Nach langer Suche muss ich feststellen, dass es wohl leider keinen klassischen Gaming-Stuhl (Stoffbezug) für große Menschen gibt, zumindest nicht unter 450€.
EInzige Alternative scheinen von DXRACER die Serien Sentinel, Tank und Boss zu sein. Bei diesen warte ich vergeblich auf ein Angebot.
 Und bei diesen weiß ich ja auch nicht, ob die wirklich passen von der Länge her, oder ob die Schultern dann eingequetscht werden, oder oder...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roboterblut (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht fÃ¼r 2m GrÃ¶ÃŸe*

Schau dich hier mal um GT Omega Racing Official website - Best gaming chairs on the market

Meine Freundin hat einen Stuhl von denen, ich ein Simracing Cockpit. Die Stühle haben nichts mit den üblichen 0815 Gaming Sesseln zu tun, das ist wirklich Qualitätsarbeit.  Mein Freundin hat das "normale" Modell, Ich kann da mit meinen 100 kG aber auch Stunden lang drin sitzen ohne das irgendwas klappert und knarzt. Gibt auch Stühle die für einen Größenbereich wohl angepasster sein dürften. Gibt auch verschiedene Bezüge (Kuunstleder oder Stoff)

Versand von England ging sehr schnell, mein Ganzes Simracing Cockpit (2 Kartons mit 30+ KG Gewicht) war innerhalb von 4 Tagen da, der Stuhl vom Fraule in 3.


----------



## Zuckerbombe (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht fÃ¼r 2m GrÃ¶ÃŸe*

Schau mal bei Songmics....

Habe den hier seit einiger Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden. Ein paar Abstriche musst du machen was die Verarbeitung betrifft. Zum Beispiel sind die Ränder der Armlehnen, wo das Stahlrohr ist, an dem die Armlehnen entlang gleiten, nicht sauber begradigt.

Songmics Burostuhl Gaming Stuhl Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Sportsitz Optik RCG04B

Amazon.de:mrbowlfishs Rezension von Songmics RCG04B Burostuhl Gaming Stuhl Che... -> Kundenbewertung mit Video zu meinem Modell. 

Gibt auch noch Modelle mit höherer Rückenlehne und Kissen. Allesamt mit Stoffbezug. Finde ich persönlich angenehmer als Kunstleder.


----------



## Gamefreakxx (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht für 2m Größe*

Ich bin auch 2m groß und auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Gaming bzw. Bürostuhl. Gibt es bereits eine gute Alternative die ich kaufen kann? 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Roli (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht für 2m Größe*

Moin,

wollte noch mal kurz ein Update geben: Nach langer Suche muss ich feststellen, dass es wohl leider keinen klassischen Gaming-Stuhl für große Menschen gibt, zumindest nicht unter 450€.
EInzige Alternative scheinen von DXRACER die Serien Sentinel, Tank und Boss zu sein. Bei diesen warte ich vergeblich auf ein Angebot.
Und bei diesen weiß ich ja auch nicht, ob die wirklich passen von der Länge her, oder ob die Schultern dann eingequetscht werden, oder oder...


----------



## Ajjfa (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht für 2m Größe*

Hi, bin auch über 2 Meter und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Stuhl. 
Was sprich denn gegen den Noblechair ICON?
Laut einigen Tests soll er für bis zu 2.10m geeignet sein.
LG


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Drehstuhl gesucht für 2m Größe*

Was spricht gegen die normale Vorgehensweise Möbelhaus/Büroausstatter aufsuchen, ausprobieren und entscheiden? Gerade bei einem Gegenstand bei dem es eben auch zu einem passen muss geht doch nichts übers ausprobieren...


----------

